# Countdown to . . .



## mhlee (Oct 12, 2012)

the 2000th KKF member. We're less than 15 members away from reaching this!

Thanks again to Dave, the founding members, all of the moderators, vendors, knifemakers, hobbyists and members that make this place so awesome!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks to all the members who make this place so cool! 

2000 - it's hard to believe....


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 12, 2012)

Dang...already. It seems like just a few months ago we were doing this for 1k.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 12, 2012)

Dave, if you don't mind, maybe we can watch closely on when the 2000th joins. I'll do a small, but fairly cool giveaway, just because, when it happens.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2012)

Just 10 more to go....


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2012)

8


----------



## Lefty (Oct 15, 2012)

1!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2012)

Congratulations to Puggy on becoming our 2,000th member!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2012)

*Kitchen Knife Forums Statistics*

Threads 8,202 

Posts 147,206 

Members 2,000


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah!arty2::woot::dance::jumping2::yatta::ggodjob::hoot:


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 16, 2012)

2,000 - That is fantastic!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice. I'm going to celebrate with my knives.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm super happy with the amount of members who have signed up but the content (both the amount & quality) is what's got me really excited. Lots of great posts from great people.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 12, 2012)

We've just had another 100 new members sign up in less than a month. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## echerub (Nov 12, 2012)

Woowoo!


----------

